# Some Landscapes from Vietnam



## KienNT (Feb 24, 2017)

Hello All.

I'm a newcomer. Would like to share with you some of my pics.

#1. The stream. 
Dong Nai Province, Vietnam.


----------



## KienNT (Feb 24, 2017)

#2. Sunset
District 7, HCMC, Vietnam


----------



## weepete (Feb 24, 2017)

Very nice!


----------



## KienNT (Feb 25, 2017)

#3. Red Sunrise - My Khe Beach - Da Nang City - Vietnam


----------



## Ambient Lightscapes (Mar 5, 2017)

Beautiful images KienNT, congrats.


----------



## Jodieyj (Mar 12, 2017)

Beautiful photos! Love The Stream ))


----------



## KienNT (Mar 15, 2017)

#4
Mui Ne Beach, Binh-Thuan Province.
Pic taken on New Year's day Jan 1, 2017 with Canon 550D


----------



## GWWhite (Mar 16, 2017)

The first one by far was the best of the bunch.


----------



## KienNT (Mar 28, 2017)

Sunrise in Can Gio Beach, Ho Chi Minh City, Vietnam


----------



## Boboamic (Mar 29, 2017)

Brilliant compo and execution! Thanks for sharing,i enjoyed your photos, looking forward to others.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Mar 29, 2017)

Nice set


----------



## Derrel (Mar 29, 2017)

Yes, nice set indeed. I like the last one especially, very spectacular cloud formations, good use of the small strip of land to anchor the bottom of the shot.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Mar 31, 2017)

God was busy when you saw his work in #3! Beautiful colors.


----------



## KienNT (Apr 3, 2017)

The way to school.
Pic taken somewhere in the Middle of Vietnam, from train window


----------

